# Cold Weather Medicine..



## Tactical Medic (Sep 10, 2007)

Back in '05 I went to CWM up in beautiful Bridgeport, CA. here are some pics, I'll try and see if I can scrounge up some more h34r:

My Squad-






My Snow Cave-





My buddy and I getting comfortable in our cave (12' under snow :wacko





A pic of me and an old ambulance in Camp Blanding, Fl


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wearing green cammies in a white environment that is going to turn you blue with hyperthermia/frostbite....


Yep, that's the military I remember.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Sep 11, 2007)

ffemt8978 said:


> Wearing green cammies in a white environment that is going to turn you blue with hyperthermia/frostbite....
> 
> 
> Yep, that's the military I remember.



hahaha yea when ever did any movements we shed off all the uniforms and just went with the Gortex and white over garments   If we kept all that stuff on it will get soaked in sweat and as soon as we stopped you be freezing up.  At 0 dark thirty Temps were a high of -13 degrees :wacko:


----------

